# Help with PPS



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello every one,
I posted a thread with my parameters in the feedback forum a few days a ago but unfortunally had no replies,I'm not sure I posted the thread in the right place so I will be glad if one of the moderators can help

Thanks


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

You did post in the right place i guess edward and discus missed your post. I would post again. That will lite it up on their computer again and maybe they will see it this time.


----------

